# New Blended List "Coming SOON!" Pick 4! DutchPHARMA!!



## DUTCHPHARMA (Dec 6, 2016)

Ask and you shall receive gentlemen! Pick your top 4 blends! We will be adding 2 this upcoming week and 2 more!

*1ml Supertest *450@450mg/ml  injection contains: 32mg Testosterone Acetate, 147mg Testosterone  Decanoate, 73mg Testosterone Propionate, 73mg Testosterone  Phenylpropionate, 125mg Testosterone Cypionate

*1ml Anomass *400@400mg/ml injection contains: 150mg Boldenone Undecylenate, 150mg Testosterone Enanthate, 100mg Trenbolone Enanthate

*1ml Rippex *225@225mg/ml injection contains: 75mg Testosterone Propionate, 75mg Trenbolone Acetate, 75mg Drostanolone Propionate

*1ml Tri Tren *150@150mg/ml injection contains: 50mg Trenbolone Acetate, 50mg Trenbolone Enanthate, 50mg Trenbolone Hexahydrobenzyl Carbonate

*1ml Tri Test *300@300mg/ml  injection contains: 100mg Testosterone Decanoate, 50mg Testosterone  Isocaproate, 100mg Testosterone Phenylpropionate, 50mg Testosterone  Propionate

*1ml Tri Deca *300@300mg/ml injection contains: 200mg Nandrolone Decanoate, 100mg Nandrolone Phenylpropionate

*1ml Nandro Test *225@250mg/ml injection contains: 150mg Testosterone Phenylpropionate, 75mg Nandrolone Phenylpropionate

*1ml Mass* 500@500mg/ml injection contains: 200mg Testosterone Decanoate, 150mg Boldenone Undecylenate, 150mg Nandrolone Decanoate

*1ml Mass* 600@600mg/ml injection contains: 200mg Testosterone Cypionate, 200mg Boldenone Undecylenate, 200mg Nandrolone Decanoate




*1ml Cut Depot *400@400mg/ml injection contains: 200mg Testosterone Decanoate, 100mg Trenbolone Enanthate, 100mg Drostanolone Enanthate

*1ml Tren Test *225@225mg/ml injection contains: 150mg Testosterone Acetate, 75mg Trenbolone Acetate

*1ml Nandro Test Depot *450@450mg/ml injection contains: 200mg Testosterone Decanoate, 100mg Testosterone Enanthate, 150mg Nandrolone Decanoate

*1ml Equi Test *450@450mg/ml injection contains: 250mg Testosterone Decanoate, 200mg Boldenone Undecylenate

*1ml Rip Cut *175@175mg/ml injection contains: 75mg Testosterone Propionate, 50mg Trenbolone Acetate, 50mg Drostanolone Propionate

*1ml Tren Test Depot *450@450mg/ml injection contains: 300mg Testosterone Decanoate, 150mg Trenbolone Enanthate

*1ml Fast-acting Stack *100@100mg/ml injection contains: 25mg Trenbolone Base, 50mg Testosterone Base, 25mg Stanozolol

*1ml Long-acting Stack* 350@350mg/ml injection contains: 75mg Testosterone Enanthate, 75mg Drostanolone Enanthate, 200mg Trenbolone Enanthate

*1ml Long-acting Stack *375@375mg/ml injection contains: 125mg Testosterone Enanthate, 125mg Drostanolone Enanthate, 125mg Trenbolone Enanthate

*1ml Long-acting Stack* 400A@400mg/ml injection contains: 250mg Testosterone Enanthate, 150mg Trenbolone Enanthate

*1ml Long-acting Stack *400B@400mg/ml injection contains: 200mg Testosterone Enanthate, 100mg Trenbolone Enanthate, 100mg Methenolone Enanthate

*1ml Long-acting Stack* 450@450mg/ml injection contains: 250mg Testosterone Enanthate, 200mg Drostanolone Enanthate

*1ml Long-acting Stack* 500@500mg/ml injection contains: 200mg Testosterone Enanthate, 200mg Drostanolone Enanthate, 100mg Trenbolone Enanthate

*1ml Ultrabol* 200@200mg/ml injection contains: 100mg Trenbolone Acetate, 100mg Testosterone Acetate

*1ml Ultrabol *225@225mg/ml injection contains: 75mg Trenbolone Acetate, 75mg Testosterone Acaetate, 75mg Methenolone Acetate

*1ml Ultrabol* 250A@250mg/ml injection contains: 75mg Trenbolone Acetate,100mg Drostanolone Propionate, 75mg Testosterone Phenylpropionate

*1ml Ultrabol *250B@250mg/ml injection contains: 75mg Trenbolone Acetate,100mg Testosterone Propionate, 75mg Drostanolone Propionate

*1ml Ultrabol *300@300mg/ml injection contains: 100mg Nandrolone Phenylpropionate,100mg Testosterone Propionate, 100mg Drostanolone Propionate

*1ml Megabol* 250@250mg/ml injection contains: 100mg Boldenone Undecylenate, 100mg Drostanolone Enanthate, 50mg 1-Testosterone Cypionate

*1ml Megabol *450@450mg/ml injection contains: 50mg Testosterone Phenylpropionate, 200mg Testosterone Cypionate, 200mg Boldenone Undecylenate

*1ml Megabol *500A@500mg/ml injection contains: 200mg Testosterone Enanthate, 100mg Trenbolone Enanthate, 200mg Nandrolone Decanoate

*1ml Megabol* 500B@500mg/ml  injection contains: 100mg Testosterone Enanthate, 100mg Testosterone  Cypionate, 100mg Trenbolone Enanthate, 200mg Nandrolone Decanoate

*1ml Megabol *500C@500mg/ml injection contains: 250mg Testosterone Enanthate, 150mg Trenbolone Enanthate, 100mg Testosterone Propionate

*1ml Megabol *600@600mg/ml  injection contains: 130mg Testosterone Phenylpropionate, 270mg  Testosterone Decanoate, 70mg Nandrolone Phenylpropionate, 130mg  Nandrolone Decanoate​


----------

